

Ask HN: What are some other inspiring CS YouTube videos? - pedrogrande

Hi there
I'm the instructor for Sydney Dev Camp which is aimed at beginner programmers.<p>I love the http://www.code.org video and will definitely be showing it my students on the first day of class.<p>Does anyone know of any other similar type of videos on YouTube or elsewhere? It would be good to have a few of these up my sleeve to show throughout the programme.<p>Thanks
======
blufox
Programming Methodology by Mehran Sahami.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMDCCdjyW8&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMDCCdjyW8&feature=PlayList&index=0&list=PL84A56BC7F4A1F852)

Main Link to the course is
[http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=824a47e1-13...](http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=824a47e1-135f-4508-a5aa-866adcae1111)

------
mflindell
The most inspiring of all programming videos would be this one by Bret Victor.
The talk is called 'Inventing on principle' and changed my perception of how I
think about and create software forever

<http://vimeo.com/36579366>

~~~
pedrogrande
Wow - that's amazing! Thanks for sharing that.

I found it very inspiring and has given me so many ideas already.

